# International 2444 loader removal



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Hi guys.Bought an old IH 2444 project tractor that i have been working on a bit.First tractor i have ever bought lol.Guy i bought it from says it needs a new clutch among 100 other things but first comes first.Clutch is coming in today.Have to remove loader and have no idea how or which hoses i am to remove.to ,how much oil i will lose and is it possible to plug hoses so i can drive it in garage to then split tractor.Could also use some help on best way to remove loader.It has the 2 stands inside the loader housing if that helps.Thanks for now appreciate any help i can get.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you need to remove the loader for other reasons as well, that's one thing. If it's just for the clutch replacement, that's another. If I were doing it, I'd be looking to leave the loader on, separate the transmission and rear section away from the engine/front end/loader and frame. Jack and block that up, then roll the rear portion back far enough to access the clutch. Yes, that means you need to be "on your toes" when it comes time to line it back up and roll it together, but I've done it that way many times. Just looking at your photos of the front part of the loader, the brackets, pump, hoses, and all that tells me that's not the way to go. That stuff is bulky, awkward to handle, and HEAVY. Not to mention a bunch of big, old, rusted bolts. Once you get all that off, how the hell do you plan to ever put it all back on? 

As always, it's your tractor, your project, and your choice. If it won't fit in your garage, so what? Do it outside. I've split more tractors outside than I care to count. You just don't do it when it's raining or snowing.


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

well i guess i should have waited for a reply i managed to get everything off including the 4 lines i took the 2 top steel slider thingy off and it still won't budge.What the heck holds this on?It's a Frey quicktach 6010 loader


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

waybel said:


> well i guess i should have waited for a reply i managed to get everything off including the 4 lines i took the 2 top steel slider thingy off and it still won't budge.What the heck holds this on?It's a Frey quicktach 6010 loader


Found the issue the loader on the bottom part where it seperates wraps around a pin that doesn't come out.I'm guessing it must back up and then lift up some way but i've yet to figure out how.I think slowtach would have been a better name for this loader to remove


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When you remove a loader that is nested on a pin such as yours, the way to do it is to use the loader hydraulics. I usually put weight in my bucket, more than the FEL weighs. then when I unhook the FEL, I use the hydraulics to lift the unit off of the tractor. If you think about curling your bucket up carefully and it not moving due to the weight in it, the booms then must lift off of the pin. Then unhook the hydraulic lines and back out from the loader. *Be careful and see if this is how your FEL works* and makes sure you remove it on ground that is level and will be easy to line your tractor back up to the FEL.


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Well i got the loader off.Got the tractor in garage.Ready to start the clutch job.Any pointers don't be shy.Imagine this will be fun.By the way is it absolutely necessary to have the flywheel resurfaced when i get to that point?Am worried with covid situation here that there will be no place open to get it done


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Absolutely necessary? I seriously doubt that. Unless someone has installed a disc with metalic buttons, the flywheel surface should fine. The metal buttons tend to score whatever surface they contact with pretty badly, so when the disc is gone, so are those surfaces. One is the pressure plate you're replacing anyway. The flywheel usually needs attention as well. In your case, I would expect the flywheel will be fine.


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

about to start taking starter off and remaining bolts to split it.Is it best to block up the back and move the front or vice versa?Imagine the back weighs a lot more than the front.Also is it ok to just use a large floor jack or have to make one of those stands with wheels to move it?


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Got it split .Flywheel surface looks ok.minor scratches Anything i should do to clean it up before putting back together,Anyone know torque specs for the 3 pressure plate bolts?


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

Clutch is in and shifts like a new tractor No more grinding and slipping.Thanks for the help guys


----------



## waybel (May 8, 2015)

What type of hydraulic oil is used in these old tractors?


----------

